# Epic Orchestra for game



## Hyun (Sep 3, 2018)

Hi, Guys.

This is the epic Orchestral soundtrack of the Blade 2, the mobile game.

This is strong Action game without pause. So music flow strongly too.

Hope you enjoy!


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna (Sep 3, 2018)

Fantastic work! 


The entire soundtrack is just fab. Congratulations!


----------



## dariusofwest (Sep 4, 2018)

:D Loved it from the first note! Really great sound and themes. Well done!


----------



## goalie composer (Sep 4, 2018)

Hyun said:


> Hi, Guys.
> 
> This is the epic Orchestral soundtrack of the Blade 2, the mobile game.
> 
> ...



Great work! Would love to see a walkthrough of this piece! Regardless, beautiful work!


----------



## Rapollo (Sep 4, 2018)

Outstanding work! Sounds fantastic


----------



## SBK (Sep 4, 2018)

Nice man. Can you transfer me your skills onto a usb disk and send it over?


----------



## calebfaith (Sep 4, 2018)

The whole soundtrack is crazy good! Nice work!


----------



## erica-grace (Sep 4, 2018)

Fantastic!

Is that real, or samples? I can't tell 

Is the OST available for purchase somewhere?


----------



## Hyun (Sep 4, 2018)

SimonCharlesHanna said:


> Fantastic work!
> 
> 
> The entire soundtrack is just fab. Congratulations!


Thank you for listening to all the tracks!



dariusofwest said:


> :D Loved it from the first note! Really great sound and themes. Well done!


Thanks! I tried to keep one theme to the end, but it was not easy!



goalie composer said:


> Great work! Would love to see a walkthrough of this piece! Regardless, beautiful work!


I want to make it when I get the chance. Thank you!



Rapollo said:


> Outstanding work! Sounds fantastic


Thanks. The work of creating orchestral sound tone was really hard and exhausting. But I am happy to hear the results!




SBK said:


> Nice man. Can you transfer me your skills onto a usb disk and send it over?


Thank you for listening! 




calebfaith said:


> The whole soundtrack is crazy good! Nice work!


Thanks! My colleague wrote number 2, 7, 12, 13, and 14 of the soundtrack. I hope you enjoy the entire OST!



erica-grace said:


> Fantastic!
> 
> Is that real, or samples? I can't tell
> 
> Is the OST available for purchase somewhere?


This song was made into a sample library. Some other songs also recorded solo violins or cellos for the layer. This OST was not for sale and was decided to be released for free. You can listen anytime via YouTube! Thank you very much for your attention!


----------



## Robo Rivard (Sep 4, 2018)

Great achievement! There is a lot going on in your music, and the mix is awesome! You are becoming a reference for me.


----------



## FourFour (Sep 4, 2018)

Sounds amazing! Music and Mix both great.


----------



## Hyun (Sep 5, 2018)

Robo Rivard said:


> Great achievement! There is a lot going on in your music, and the mix is awesome! You are becoming a reference for me.



Thanks! I tried hard for good sound.



FourFour said:


> Sounds amazing! Music and Mix both great.



Thank you for listening!


----------



## Aelfscyne (Sep 8, 2018)

Excellent excellent work!! I noticed you responded to someone else's query as to whether this was real or samples. I'm quite gobsmacked to learn these are samples. Could you share what sample libraries you used for this piece? Thanks!!


----------



## Peter Williams (Sep 8, 2018)

Hyun said:


> Hi, Guys.
> 
> This is the epic Orchestral soundtrack of the Blade 2, the mobile game.
> 
> ...



Very nicely produced. The samples are (of course) top notch but the real work of mixing, tweaking and processing really shines through. You didn't just pop this out overnight and it shows. Congratulations.


----------



## Illico (Sep 8, 2018)

I like the Elysium first piece from your OST... ... in fact after listening others, I like everything . Good job.


----------



## Akarin (Sep 9, 2018)

Amazing composition and production! Congratulations.


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Sep 9, 2018)

Hyun said:


> Hi, Guys.
> 
> This is the epic Orchestral soundtrack of the Blade 2, the mobile game.
> 
> ...




Very cool themes and material. Very busy also, but man, I guess for that type of game that is very cool! I enjoyed the soundtrack. Must be a lot of work..


----------



## Chr!s (Sep 9, 2018)

Daaaaaaaamn


----------



## J-M (Sep 9, 2018)

Dude...this is pretty damn awesome!


----------



## jononotbono (Sep 9, 2018)

Hyun said:


> Hi, Guys.
> 
> This is the epic Orchestral soundtrack of the Blade 2, the mobile game.
> 
> ...




Loved it. Easily one of the best orchestral pieces for games I've heard on VI-C for quite a while. If you ever fancy doing a video walk through of it, I would love that (not that you have to or anything)!


----------



## Giscard Rasquin (Sep 9, 2018)

Sounds amazing. Congrats!


----------



## Hyun (Sep 9, 2018)

Aelfscyne said:


> Excellent excellent work!! I noticed you responded to someone else's query as to whether this was real or samples. I'm quite gobsmacked to learn these are samples. Could you share what sample libraries you used for this piece? Thanks!!


yes, of course!
The main library used is as follows.
Wds - Spitfire WW, Berlin WW
Brs - Spitfire Symphonic Brass
Perc - Spitfire Orch Perc, HZ Perc
Str - Berlin Strings
I used the mic blending of each library actively for the texture of the instruments. I think the full mic strings of the Berlin string and Spitfire brass have a very good sound. The JXL patch included in HZ percussion was the perfect sound for Epic style. And I worked on Render it place function of Cubase to make sound tone.

If you have any more questions, please let me know. thank you!



Peter Williams said:


> Very nicely produced. The samples are (of course) top notch but the real work of mixing, tweaking and processing really shines through. You didn't just pop this out overnight and it shows. Congratulations.



For some songs that needed a lyrical line, it was very difficult to mix the recorded solo line with the sample library. Thank you!



Illico said:


> I like the Elysium first piece from your OST... ... in fact after listening others, I like everything . Good job.



Thanks! It was a song that I spent a lot of time to make a lyrical melody sound natural!



Akarin said:


> Amazing composition and production! Congratulations.



Thank you, Akarin!



AlexanderSchiborr said:


> Very cool themes and material. Very busy also, but man, I guess for that type of game that is very cool! I enjoyed the soundtrack. Must be a lot of work..



Yes, exactly! I think that the characteristics of the songs used in the game vary considerably depending on the style of the game. Thank you.



Chr!s said:


> Daaaaaaaamn



Thanks! 



MrLinssi said:


> Dude...this is pretty damn awesome!



Thank you, MrLinssi!!




jononotbono said:


> Loved it. Easily one of the best orchestral pieces for games I've heard on VI-C for quite a while. If you ever fancy doing a video walk through of it, I would love that (not that you have to or anything)!



There are not any video workthrough for these songs , but if you have any questions about the work process, please let me know. Thank you!



GuitarG said:


> Sounds amazing. Congrats!



Thanks, GuitarG!


----------



## Kony (Sep 9, 2018)

Sounds great - nice work!


----------



## Hyun (Sep 10, 2018)

Kony said:


> Sounds great - nice work!



Thank you, Kony!


----------



## handz (Sep 29, 2018)

Sounds really awesome, what choir?


----------



## Hyun (Sep 30, 2018)

handz said:


> Sounds really awesome, what choir?


Thanks, handz! It's oceania choir, performance Samples.


----------



## Bill the Lesser (Sep 30, 2018)

Outstanding in every way. Whatever they paid you, it's not enough.


----------



## Hyun (Oct 1, 2018)

Bill the Lesser said:


> Outstanding in every way. Whatever they paid you, it's not enough.


Thank you for listening, Bill the Lesser


----------

